# Suche einen Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Biba_Mania (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin zur zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir Diablo 3 zulegen soll. Darum wollte ich mal anfragen,
ob jemand evtl. einen Gästekey übrig hätte. Würde mich sehr über eine PM oder sonstige Nachricht freuen. ;-)

Danke schon einmal!

Gruß


----------

